# "Rescued" horses



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sick of reading that someone has rescued a horse. Rescued it from what? The horse doesn't do what you want because it's figured you out, that you don't really know what you are doing? This seems to be the new way to introduce a new horse - "I rescued a horse" or "my new horse was rescued". Doesn't anybody just acquire a horse any more without the stupid notion they've "saved" it. I've seen "rescued" horses wind up in worse situations than the previous ones because of owner ignorance. That is my rant, vent and just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you stating the people who purchase a troubled horse with like no education, manners and such as opposed to an actual rescued horse that was neglected? If so, I think I know what you mean. Sorry tad confused here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People claim they 'rescued' a horse, when in reality all they did was BUY it. Buying at auction doesn't mean the animal was rescued, even though people break their arms patting themselves on the back for 'saving' Pookie.

'Rescue' and 'abused' are two of the most overused words when it comes to horses nowadays, and they've almost completely lost their meanings.

People can and do upgrade.horses every day, but rescue? No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, ......I rescued my OTTB was rescued directly off the track before he was put on the truck to kill pen. I also rescued my percheron before the authorities took her away from the 50 x 50 paddock she lived in for three years with her 17.1hh filly with no human interaction outside having hay thrown and being watered. She had no vet or farrier care and had slipper foot and could barely stand. She had a coronary band abscess the size of my fist that oozed blood and puss for two months. She also has a broken breast bone. We took the two horses once we heard about them as a humanitarian effort until we could find a home. We found the new home for them, but I couldn't give Belle up. It was very risky since I didn't know if she would ever walk. While my QH mare was in one home for the first 16 years of her life, she was extremely thin when I was given her. Woman gave her up due to divorce. Cheyanne was never ridden and owner was told she never would be ridden because she was nuts. I have been riding her for the last five years and we have a wonderful trust between us. She was my first horse that I learned everything with. She is now retired and will soon not be with us. I'd like to think she has seen, done and had more purpose in the last five years of her life than the first sixteen. So, for these three horses, their lives were changed dramatically when I took them.....all for free because nobody wanted them. Some of them wouldn't be here at all. I would call this 'rescue'.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually I do see what you mean.. Alot of people around here buy horses at auctions and say they saved the horse from doggers, when in real fact they bought the horse at auction..

Buying and rescue are two different things, I agree.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Buying a horse is just that, buying a spoiled, unwanted, good, bad, broke, unbroke horse, whether from a private sale, an auction or a racetrack. That is not rescuing a horse.
To rescue a horse, you get it starved, abused(and I mean abused, not just long feet, or not fed or not living like a king/queen in a stable/box stall)dying. A horse that is on its last legs. A horse that will be dead in a week or less because of starvation.
But, it is no fun to say" look, , I just bought a horse really cheap for a good deal because it is green broke, or buck the last owner off or has bad habits.
That is not a big deal, however a pat on the back and a "wow, you are awesome" comment will be made if you say" Hey, I just rescued this horse from "fill in the blank"..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just gotta ask, why does it bother you that much?

Everyone has their own opinion on what a "rescue" horse is. For mine, he was not healthy at all, dangerous, he was abused in his younger years but not in his previous home prior to coming to me but he hadn't mentally improved much and his health was still a mess.. a huge mess. He probably would have ended up being put down for being too dangerous to himself and to others. He needed "rescuing" and I really actually don't like referring to him as such.. because we're way past that now. 

For some it's taking them out of a neglectful situation, for some it's taking them out of an abusive situation, and for others it's about giving them a purpose instead of being sent to the 'kill pens.'

Personally, it doesn't bother me. As long as the life they're living NOW has improved in such that it is better than the situation in which you got your horse, or bought him, or found him.. whatever verb you want to use.

I wouldn't let something that small bother me.. so many others things more concerning to expend energy over *shrug*


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

For me, if any money changes hands, you aren't rescuing that horse - you're buying it. If money was in play for a horse in terrible condition, you "upgraded" that horse.

Really though, I think the word "rescue" has been so overused that it really has no meaning anymore. It's becoming a cliche that any Joe Schmoe uses to justify that skinny horse in the backyard or why their mare/stallion must breed - "Well, I can't ride it. It was an *abused rescue*."
It's becoming a glamor word that people drop to justify the ill mannered behavior their animals exhibit and to get congrats from people they run with. 


If I wanted to, I suppose I could say that Lacey was a "rescue." I was basically paid to take her, she was a week away from her date with the needle, and she had some serious mental demons. HOWEVER, to my mind, she was not a rescue because her previous owners adored her (however misguidedly), she was not skinny, and she wasn't lacking in hoofcare. She was massively upgraded and I don't think she'd choose to go back there if she were a human, but she wasn't out and out suffering.

At the same time, I do think of my cat as a rescue since I found him abandoned in the woods as a near death 5 week old kitten. I had to spend quite a bit to get him healthy and if I hadn't pulled him out, he would have starved/been eaten by something in those woods within the next 24 hours. Even the vet was pretty sure he wasn't going to survive but he totally did.


Personally, it's not a huge deal to me but I basically refuse to congratulate someone who describes their animal as a rescue. I figure that the people who really do rescue animals are the ones keeping quiet about it because they don't see it as a big deal - they're just doing their "duty." I don't go around saying "This in my RESCUE cat, Booth!". I tell his story if people are interested and let them make their own conclusions. 

If people want to try to force themselves to be "cool" via supposed animal rescuing, they can be my guest. I just won't have very much patience for them to regale me with stories about poor poor Cowbell, who was so abused an traumatized when they rescued her for $500. Poor baby. Yeah, NO. :wink: I also think pitying an animal for the situation it came out of is rather silly. Animals live in the now - they're focused on the good treatment they get now, humans are just funny and don't think that way..


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If it makes a person feel good to say they rescued a horse from certain death, whether it's from certain slaughter or starvation, neglect, etc. then so be it. I wish there weren't so many happening, then we wouldn't hear about it all the time.
Yes, when it's used unnecessarily it's annoying.
BUYING a horse at auction isn't a rescue unless you KNOW you are outbidding the meat buyer. BUYING an untouched rough horse or horse with a bad habit is a Craigslist PROJECT.

I've had three confiscated animals brought to me, two mules that died within a month, and an 800 pound Clydesdale with slipper feet and cracks you could hide pencils in. He eventually weighed 1,800 and is now completely sound.

More of a Project:
Rick's owner was referred to me by my vet, she had over 20 horses in an acre lot, AC/SO was breathing down her back, liquidate or face fines/jail and confiscation. He WAS in decent condition, I bought him on a Friday, she was taking him and most of the others to the sale the next day. 99% of the horses in decent condition head south, he had a 1% chance. So I have used "rescued" (note the quotations) because there WAS a 1% chance some other insane person would have overlooked his running through the bit, head tossing, rolling eyes, side passing and dangerous behavior and taken him home. He is really a purchased $350 _project_ that's cost well over $2,000. I canceled my $1,250, dream horse, Craigslist purchase to "rescue" Rick. And, no I wasn't "suckered" by the "buy now or he's heading to auction" ploy, my vet whom I adore and trust told me about the situation. He was the vet who evaluated the animals.
We are overrun with horses around here. That sale barn is now closed, even the meat man wouldn't take a hundred + neglected head that were dumped on the owners. They were shut down because they couldn't afford to feed them and they were starving to death, literally.

Sale barns USED to be THE place to go buy a decent prospect or good broke horse. You know, before internet. There are some obviously decent finds to be had, and people bid those up. But now it's _mostly_ just the horse dump.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just want to be clear, I don't tell people Sky is a rescue willy nilly to make myself feel good. Just so they know how far he's come and to show them that horses just need good basic care and patience/respect to blossom. 

But it does make me happy to realize just how much he's gotten better since. I managed to figure out his feed with the help of my barn and research I've done.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We know Sky, you've been on a heck of a journey with him!
I agree, it doesn't really matter as long as they are in a better place, and *rescued* from a literal horse hell! Whatever a person thinks that is. I shouldn't have used the "feel good" in my post.

An "upgade" is what you get when you trade in a cell phone or a car.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I really could care less what people call there horses, as long as they are taken care of.

I don't call my filly anything unless the situation specifically asks for some sort of explanation of her past. 

Then I like using the word 'adopted', because that is what she is. Although it can be argued that she was perhaps 'rescued', but not by me... rather by the organisation I adopted her from. 

However, what does bug me a little personally, is that I often feel as if I have to describe her as a 'rescue' and be vague about it, and then people will respond positively and happily to some imagined evil. Because I've noticed if I really say where she's really from... people don't seem to believe me, and it kind of bums me out to know people think I'm making something up. Not so much in my real life... where people here know about the animal testing thing... but online: awkward.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

muumi said:


> I really could care less what people call there horses, as long as they are taken care of.
> 
> I don't call my filly anything unless the situation specifically asks for some sort of explanation of her past.
> 
> ...


Your post made me curious so I had to see the.story behind your horse, lol sorry I kinda stalked your page 

But your story about your filly really touched me, she i s one beautiful filly you have there and it takes an equally beautiful person to do what your doing for that horse. 

That kinda goes for anyone who truely rescues a horse.
Just had to say it..


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I could think of better things to be annoyed about then someone saying they rescued a horse. Good for them. 
What annoyes me is when someone comes on here crying for help on a injured horse that needs immediate attention by a vet and they say there is either no vet around or vet wont come or they cant afford a vet. That actually ****es me off. 1 why do they have a horse and 2 how they think we are all stupid to believe such excuses. 
So when one comes on and says they "rescued" a horse good for them as long as they can afford to properly care for the horse including events that calls for a vet!

TRR


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I should like to clarify that horses, even OTTBs do not go directly to the kill pen. The horses go through an auction which is often attended by kill buyers. What they buy depends of the market value of slaughter horses. If it is only 30cts a pound then they will bid only 15cents or 10 cents so they can make a few dollars. Some will even take unwanted horses home and try to sell them privately if sound and seem to have some training. They are in it to make money not just sell to the slaughter houses. The advantage of an auction is that it allows potential buyers to look at many horses in one day and many private deals are made without the horse being auctioned. What sickens me is people who "rescue" a poor cripple that has likely exhausted someones wallet and a vet's attempts to help it and it's been shipped to the auction with the idea that slaughter is the humane way to end the horse's suffering. We can't all euthanize and bury a horse.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks nyx - she is a special pony for the progress she's made after what she's been through. But I'm not really the one to credit: I adopted one, but the couple who run the welfare agency, have day jobs just to run this agency that they set up years ago specifically to help these horses. And they have made enormous steps: the last few batches released have all been rehomed, and none sent to slaughter, and this year it was announced no more horses would be bred for testing, and steps would be taken to eliminate testing on live horses at all.
So luckily my girl is one of the last of her kind! Some people are true angels.

Saddlebag - if that is what you're saying, I don't think I could ever approve of people sending a horse to auction, hoping for slaughter, instead of euthanising it humanely because they can't afford it or whatever. That is surely the last responsibility you owe your horse in its time of need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I should like to clarify that horses, even OTTBs do not go directly to the kill pen.
> 
> .....depends on the racetrack.....:-(


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

muumi, Many people do not have the land on which to bury a horse and if it has been euthanized it has to be buried so the top side is 4' below the surface. This is to prevent animals from getting at the carcass and ingesting the drugs which linger in the meat. Their only option is to send the horse to slaughter. That is how we get canned dog food so at least the horse is recycled. I was just venting at how often we hear the terms "saved or rescued". It seems to preceed most stories from people needing help. My concern about those who use this term is that they excuse the horse's behaviour thinking it's a byproduct of previous ownership when the horse is reading them like a book and knows instantly what it can get away with. You never hear experienced horse people use the term. What you will hear is "horse was a bit skinny", "holes in his training", "nothing some good feed and exercise won't help". Nary a word about saving or rescuing the animal.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Carcasses can be removed, by companies who do just that. There are wildlife sanctuaries or zoos that will remove carcasses for free to use for their animals. 
I will still never approve of sending an animal to auction as a form of euthanisation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

We rescued two horses when I was 12. As in, we adopted them from a legitimate rescue. Princess was only starved, and was with her mother until age two. Bubba, though, dealt with physical abuse that has forever made him untrusting of people. We've owned them for seven years, and I still cannot go up to Bubba in the field any time I want to. Occasionally, he will let me come up to him and pat him on the head before he turns and walks away. Usually, he just walks away. I'm fine with that. He's content and happy in his field with Princess, making up for the first seven years of his life when he was abused. He's very skittish, but he does trust me the most. So yes, Bubba was a rescue. We saved him from a horrible place and gave him a forever home where he can finally be happy.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know. I think I'm with a few people here in saying that I honestly don't care what a person calls their animal as long as its well cared for. We have a few who technically could be called 'rescues,' four (soon to be three, one is being rehomed) race horses who were all crammed along with two more (already rehomed) horses into two stalls and shut in the dark for over a month, fed moldy hay and water, and had terribly cracked feet. Three of the six had underlying health problems including heart problems and severe ulcers, and one was not able to be saved. We took them in, rehabilitated, and are retraining them to go to new homes. I called them rescues and I stand by the fact that they're rescues because they 'meet' all of the criteria. We did not buy them (except for Peppin, who we officially adopted last month!!!), they came from neglect, and now are not neglected.

Then theres JW, who was abandoned in a field for two years before we took him in. Some could call him a rescue, but we don't. He wasn't thin, did need some corrective trimming though, and wasn't neglected (in a pasture with ample grass and water) He's simply an investment that ended up working better for both him and us.

And Sour...well...in my mind she's a rescue, but I dont actually call her rescued. She wasn't necessarily neglected or abused, although some very rough handling caused her to go completely sour (hehehe....sour) with humans all together, and it took two years to gain her trust and be able to touch her wherever/trim her feet without sedating her. She's still iffy with some men too. So technically she went from bad to good.

My point is that each horse has its own backround and its own personal story. We don't know the details of another person's horse, and thus I dont necessarily think that its fair to judge them. And what good does it do anyways? As long as the animal is well cared for and happy, does it really matter? Its not hurting anyone, and if it strokes someone's ego, then I say go for it. Theres a lot worse that could be happening.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

What does it matter, as long as the horse ends up with a decent home? If it makes people happy to feel like they "rescued" their horse, why not let them feel good about it, as long as they are doing right by the horse. What does it hurt?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

muumi, in my neighborhood the nearest zoo if 250 mi. distant and no idea where the nearest rendering plant is. Many have shut down. Back to rescued and abused. When people publicly state that their horse was abused that is a real condemnation of the previous owner who may not have abused the horse at all. But, as I've previously stated, the horse may have figured out the new owner in a heartbeat. Kayella, I tho't you got Bubba from a rescue yet you say you saved him from a horrible place. That rescue shouldn't be in business if that is the case.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Definatly rescued my OTTB he was on a feedlot headed to slaughter he would be dead if I hadnt got him. Yes I bought him. Paid the killer buyer his price in meat. He wasn't starving, his feet weren't bad but needed trimmed. He is well broke not crazy at all.
There is such a thing as rescue.
I do get what your saying though a LOT of people do think that they have rescued a horse but in the end the horse ends up in worse condition with the "rescuer" because of ignorance. Something they end up with good hearted people who treat the horse like a horse and give great care to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't honestly see what's the big deal, we all have different opinions on what a 'rescue' is. 

I say I kinda 'rescued' my mare. I don't boast and brag though that I 'saved' her. I boast and brag about how well she LOOKS now since she was given to me. C'mon, the poor gal was HIT by a drunk driver and lost and eye, then was abandoned not touched for god knows how long, almost sent to auction bc no one would take her....she wasn't starved but wasn't groomed, nor fed properly, and I quote her previous owner 'we didn't have her feet done until they started to curl' :shock:

My gelding I also bought, way over priced at $800. He was bought at out Camelot for $300 something by a dealer who had him for a month locked in a stall. he was about 150+ pounds underweight and it was a struggle keeping weight on him this winter. I don't brag I rescued him either but i do think of him as a rescue in the end anyway.

Rescue means different things to different people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

The rescue saved him from a horrible place, so we in turn rescued him because we adopted him. Even at the rescue, he was kept in a round pen of hot wire 10 feet in width an he was terrified of the fence because it zapped and buzzed any time the wind blew.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I am sure that there are some people who over use the terms. However, you may rant all you want but with all do respect those of us that own a rescue horse are not all the "idiots" that your post implies! I, personally own 4 horses that I "purchased" on the open market full well knowing ....exactly...what I was doing & why I was buying the horses, what they were going to be used for and what they were capable of doing. I "adopted" a horse with a fee attached from facility run by the state from which I live that is a large rescue facility. She was a confiscated horse due to owner illness...highly trained, extremely sensitive & the "average" adopter couldn't handle her...why was she returned 3 times..IMO because the folks that adopted her had no idea what they were doing...my 10 year old rode the said "crazy" horse w/o a problem. Then, there is my "rescue" from the same facility she was in deplorable conditions with dead horses on the property, parasites, starvation, and out & out physical beating..she is a looong work in progress...it has taken much work & dedication to bring her as far as she has come....sooo no one on this earth or on this forum will ever take that away from me!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> I am sure that there are some people who over use the terms. However, you may rant all you want but with all do respect those of us that own a rescue horse are not all the "idiots" that your post implies! I, personally own 4 horses that I "purchased" on the open market full well knowing ....exactly...what I was doing & why I was buying the horses, what they were going to be used for and what they were capable of doing. I "adopted" a horse with a fee attached from facility run by the state from which I live that is a large rescue facility. She was a confiscated horse due to owner illness...highly trained, extremely sensitive & the "average" adopter couldn't handle her...why was she returned 3 times..IMO because the folks that adopted her had no idea what they were doing...my 10 year old rode the said "crazy" horse w/o a problem. Then, there is my "rescue" from the same facility she was in deplorable conditions with dead horses on the property, parasites, starvation, and out & out physical beating..she is a looong work in progress...it has taken much work & dedication to bring her as far as she has come....sooo no one on this earth or on this forum will ever take that away from me!!


clarification..the rescue facility confiscated her from the deplorable place under state law..went to court in both cases & won custody of these horses before I obtained ownership ...so you can hit the back button about them being in business..they are 1 of the most well respected facilities in the Mid west..end of my own rant! good night all Happy trails!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

IF you go to01 a 501C rescue YOU PAY an adoption fee.. If you go to an Auction and out of Pity for the poor horse that is going to get shipped to slaughter, then you RESCUED that horse from slaughter. I have 2 ottb from a 501c and they were RESCUED from going to slaughter, yes they were at a TB auction. I have PMU mares and draft mix foals that would have been sent to a Killer in Canada, they were picked up for me, but they also were Slaughter bound.. THEREFORE I saved them aka rescued them. I bought 3 colts in WY and 1 is crippled , he was going to auction to slaughter , as the ranch he came from bred and sold the babies to supplement cattle . So I call him my rescue as he is crippled and just sits in his pen and eats and sh%$.  so spoiled they be and they be rescued !!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Having spent years of my life working with a cat rescue-- I love the word rescue. I rescued my favorite dog from a craigslist post, I rescued one of my cats from a crack house where she and her kittens were left to die alone with no food or care.

My BO rescued Char, who was 25, under weight and left to pasture with a stallion at her age. 

Rescue is a wonderful word.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in no way condeming all those who claim to have rescued horses. All too often, those who claim rescue are in over their head. It's these folks to whom I refer. They run into trouble with these animals and because they believe the horse was abused, Precious now becomes "poor baby". The horse picks up on that and instantly rules the rescuer. I used to retrain horses for a living and what I discovered was that altho the horse and I got along fine, unless I was able to retrain the owner, the horse instantly reverted to it's old ways. These horses knew every trick in the book. It wasn't from abuse, it was from figuring out what it could get away with and it couldn't with me. I didn't hit or spur them, I just stuck it out no matter what the horse tried to do and I had some very interesting rides.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

it bothers me too! just because someone buys a horse that isnt shiny,they rant and rage they rescued a horse.then wen they run into a problem with maybe crossing a river,they say the horse had terrible experiances there. these rescued horse things are getting old.Guess it is just a pet peeve.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't mind the term rescue, but I do agree that you can't spoil a horse with kindness and "love" just because it came from a bad situation. They are still horses. They need boundaries, have respect and manners. Spoiling them is not going to do them any favors and can end up putting them in a worse situation if they turn dangerous from it.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

So you are referring to the kind of people I hate.

"I rescued these cats, but they're not spayed, I don't have the money for that."

That makes me so mad when people say that. (I assist with a low cost spay/neuter program)


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 rescues. I bought them but they were seized by the state along with 80 other horses and placed in different homes. I bought them as yearlings so, no I did not rescue them personally. They were both halter broke and taught to load in a trailer before the people sold them to me. Other than being slightly thin (not by much) they were and are in good health feet were done. I would not want to rescue a horse that was on the doorstep of death. Sorry, I know my finacial means and what I am capable of. More power to anyone willing and able to rescue a dire straits horse.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I am in no way condeming all those who claim to have rescued horses. All too often, those who claim rescue are in over their head. It's these folks to whom I refer. They run into trouble with these animals and because they believe the horse was abused, Precious now becomes "poor baby". The horse picks up on that and instantly rules the rescuer. I used to retrain horses for a living and what I discovered was that altho the horse and I got along fine, unless I was able to retrain the owner, the horse instantly reverted to it's old ways. These horses knew every trick in the book. It wasn't from abuse, it was from figuring out what it could get away with and it couldn't with me. I didn't hit or spur them, I just stuck it out no matter what the horse tried to do and I had some very interesting rides.


I can't argue with you there. It takes a lot of consistency & persistence, while always respecting "known" history. I try to always treat my rescue just the same as my other horses while keeping that respect in mind. lunging & you come in w/o being asked...back out you go till the job is done. I believe this is actually helpful in the horses mind to trust in the "lead" mare...that would be me! lol


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

to me a rescue is removing an animal from a situation of starvation, acute neglect, abuse or impending death, and placing them in a better situation. I have done it several times, abuse, neglect, stavation victims and meat pen buys. I've had quite a few come to the farm so under weight we had to blanket them for a few weeks until they gained enough weight we wouldn't get reported to the spca. 

Money changing hands has nothing to do with wether an animal is a rescue or not. 

I dont care if people want to pat themselves on the back and call their horse a rescue, but I really, really, HATE excuses. a horse is a horse, and should be treated as a horse. I had a mare that was severly beaten and drugged. She was treated the same as all the rest of my horses - LIKE A HORSE. I expected her to listen and follow the same rules as all my other horses. I DETEST people who go "My horse bites me and bucks me off because he was abused" or, "poor little sweetie pie wont let me catch her and kicks because someone hit her". NO. they kick, bite, buck and disrespect because you let them. Horses live in the moment, they dont think everyday about what happened to them.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> to me a rescue is removing an animal from a situation of starvation, acute neglect, abuse or impending death, and placing them in a better situation. I have done it several times, abuse, neglect, stavation victims and meat pen buys. I've had quite a few come to the farm so under weight we had to blanket them for a few weeks until they gained enough weight we wouldn't get reported to the spca.
> 
> Money changing hands has nothing to do with wether an animal is a rescue or not.
> 
> I dont care if people want to pat themselves on the back and call their horse a rescue, but I really, really, HATE excuses. a horse is a horse, and should be treated as a horse. I had a mare that was severly beaten and drugged. She was treated the same as all the rest of my horses - LIKE A HORSE. I expected her to listen and follow the same rules as all my other horses. I DETEST people who go "My horse bites me and bucks me off because he was abused" or, "poor little sweetie pie wont let me catch her and kicks because someone hit her". NO. they kick, bite, buck and disrespect because you let them. Horses live in the moment, they dont think everyday about what happened to them.


Whole post was well said. I completely agree with every word.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ditto, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree that I consider a rescue a horse that was in a dire physical situation with neglectful circumstances such as lack of vet care, worming, proper feeding, etc. I love working with rescues, and I use the term myself. If a horse comes to me from a situation where you can count ribs, hooves are cracked and haven't been trimmed in years, hasn't seen a worming tube in years, and god knows how long they've had a coggins or proper shots, I consider that horse to be a rescue when brought into a healthy home where they receive proper care and training.

I DO hate when people blame any behavioral issue on "past abuse". Unless I have concrete evidence of that, I don't like to jump to conclusions. Sometimes the evidence is pretty easy to find, sometimes not, but using that as an excuse for that behavior is NOT helping the horse.

Maybe it is bad of me, but I also mention in my pics when I'm posting one of my rescues, because sadly, if you post a random picture on the forum of a skinny horse, people are going to jump to conclusions and ask why that horse isn't fed. So it is a further description for me. 

That also leads me to talk about the actualy /abusers/ of some horses that say "oh that's a rescue" to fool people when they themselve's have neglected/abused horses in their pasture and don't want suspicion on why their horse is so skinny and neglected. =(


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Bluespark, I agree with you completely. My abused (actually abused, have eye-witness accounts of the horse being beaten with fists/hoses/whips/sticks - he has scars on his legs if you look closely) horse was distrustful, but got treated like a horse. He did get a bit more time than an unabused horse would get when I re-introduced hoses and whips as a friendly thing, but other than that is fine. He will get a bit anxious when strangers try to touch his face, and he freaks out when sticks make that cracking noise when they fall out of trees, but he's progressivley getting better with it. 
It annoys me when people let their horses get away with stuff because they've been "abused" but in reality, the horse knows that they've got the power to push those people around, or they simply just haven't been taught manners.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Many times I've read "I saved the horse from slaughter" Just because a horse is being sold at an auction is not an automatic that it will be slaughtered. Many prospective buyers attend auctions because you can see many horses in one day. Sure there are derelicts horses who's time has come as not every one can bury them. Kill buyers are independent of the slaughter house so it's not an automatic that all the horses they wind up with are slaughtered. Many are sold privately as there is more money in it.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for making this thread. I agree with the OP 100%. Its the same thing with dogs. I have 2 shelter dogs. I didn't rescue them. I didn't save them. I bought them from a kill shelter. A kill shelter that is very caring and rarely has to kill nice dogs. If I hadn't got them someone else would have. I just get really annoyed when people say they rescued a dog from the no kill humane society or flipping craigslist. You didn't save the dog. Animal control did. You are being a great person and giving it a home. I can kind of roll my eyes and half way agree with"saving" a black male pit bull from a high kill rate city shelter because it had a higher chance of being pts. Sorry to get a little off topic just needed to get that off my chest and dogs are a big part of my life.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses do not go directly to the kill pens. I had to take an old timer who really needed to be put down. It wasn't mine. We arrived at Canada Packers and he was placed in a small pen alone. He had enough room to move around. We then went inside as the auction was on and the place was packed. The regular buyers were down in front and their bids were very low. We watched numerous horses being bid on, by the pound, by folks looking for a horse. The regular buyers picked up a few but they were nothing joe public bid on.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My percheron WAS literally rescued. The horse was being evaluated by the vet, pending being euthanized....they could barely get her to stand. If we wouldn't have stepped up to try and take her, she would have been put down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And there is a Sanctioned Rescue that attends auctions and picks up cripples then tries to rehome them for $1500. When a horse is that lame, often all avenues have been exhausted and there is no alternative, for the horse's sake. Then this "rescuer" takes the poor horse home and keeps it going. That isn't rescue, but blatant abuse.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to agree. When I talk about our "rescue" horses, they are horses we got from a rescue. I don't think (can't remember for sure) that I've ever referred to Cy as a rescue. I refer to him as our FREE horse. What upsets me the most about "rescues" is taking an animal that SHOULD be put down and "saving" it. There are sooooo many GOOD, really good, horses out there that "saving" one that is dangerous, crippled, etc is just stupid and irresponsible. We humans seem to think that animals feel and think as we do so it's horrible that we put down our old and sick animals (would YOU want to be put down just cause you were sick??? arrrrgghhh) Again, this is hitting close right now cause we had a "rescue" horse with extremely bad down pasterns. He got a little girl more confident because he was so gentle, but he's really breaking down fast....swollen legs and he is in pain. But, according to the rescue we got him from, we can't give up on him. They have actually taken him back and are re-homing him. Now some poor little kid can get attached to him (our little girl didn't) and break his/her heart when he has to be put down in a year or so. And, that's after they spend thousands in farrier bills and vet bills. AND....giving pain meds to a horse on a daily basis JUST to keep it going is ABUSE in my book. If our old boy was in pain being ridden, he would be put out to pasture. If he was in pain just being on pasture, he'd either be sold or put down.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I really can not consider that I am abusing my horse because I kept her from being put down. I am actually a little offended. The previous owner left this horse to rot for three years. My girlfriend was called, since she is known in the area for owning drafts. She went out there and had the vets come out at her expense. The owner did not care. Once the vets were out there, it was not their recommendation that she 'had' to be put down, but if not, she would need the extra care to have her recover so she could at least walk. If the decision was to be left by the owner, he would have just put her own, whether she could recover or not. So, my girlfriend took her and I then met the horse, choosing to keep her myself and risk whether she was going to be a pasture pet or actually ride her some day. If the vet would have said she 'needed' to be put down and there was no hope for recovery that would not benefit her life....we wouldn't have done this.

She is now a wonderful, happy horse. She seems very much like she is happy to be in this world and enjoying the attention she gets. Having put down my beloved first horse recently, I in no way have ever felt the feeling like I did from my mare that 'needed' to be put down because she was in miserable pain. But yet, when you decide to put an animal down because they are in obvious pain, people argue that you could have done something to keep the animal alive. So I feel like I can't win.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would just really like to contribute and say that, yes the term "rescued" is way over used. But on that note, I would like to state that I rescued my horse from his previous owner. He was neglected and malnourished and about 300-400 pounds underweight; I would call him a rescue horse.

The first picture is my boy the day he arrived; a year ago last week.

And the second picture is from him exactly a year later; taken last week.

I would call _this_ a rescue.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My opinion is this:

If you got them from a legitimate shelter/rescue or paid nothing for them to get them out of a bad situation, they are typically "rescues."

If you paid for them (and I'm not talking adoption fees to a legitimate rescue) they are not "rescues." By paying for them, you gave the former owner/breeder the funds to go out and get another animal and put it in the same bad position.

If someone wants to "save" a horse from a kill buyer that's their decision. But... do so knowing that you just gave the kill buyer money to go and buy ANOTHER horse. 

If someone wants to "save" a dog from a puppy mill, they've just given the puppy mill owner more money/incentive to breed again. 

If you adopt from a rescue, you've freed up a spot for them to rescue yet another animal. 

It gets MORE complicated when you consider that some "rescues" actually buy their animals from puppy mills, etc. That's why it's important to do your research on any given rescue/shelter. 

I have three "rescue" dogs. I don't go around saying "I rescued them" or even call them "rescues." (I'm not a huge fan of the term, but it is what it is). One of them I got from the shelter, another came from a rescue, and the third one came from a behavioral trainer who pulled him from a shelter and placed him with me.

With my horses it's more complicated. My first Arab came from a friend who got him from a bad situation (for free). He had a good home with my friend, but wasn't much more than a pasture ornament. She gave him to me and I trained him. I don't think I actually "rescued" him because he was just fine at my friends. My friend, on the other hand, DID "rescue" him. I still consider him "a rescue" because that's what he is: regardless of whether I was the first one to get him out of the bad situation. I don't go around saying "I rescued him" but if asked, I say that he was "a bit of a rescue." 

With my other Arab, I broke my own rules and paid for him. I got him from what I consider to be a "horse trader" for $250.00. A client of mine bought a horse from the trader and I told them to throw the Arab in the trailer too, because I was thinking with my heart and not my head. 

Apparently now this "trader" is calling themselves a rescue and I have serious doubts about that... but oh well.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I will continue to say I rescued my percheron, not for the attention of the deed, but to announce to the world how this well-known restaurant owner in our area neglected this poor mare and her filly. He had no compassion or heart to allow this animal to decline as she did. Then for her to just be tossed aside and for him to say to just put her down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oldhorselady, we are speaking in generalizations, as are fully aware of the exceptions and genuine cases but countless times the first sentence starts with "my horse is a rescue" or "I rescued a horse". My arab looked like the grey arab when I bot him. I never thought of him in terms as a rescue but rather a horse that needed to gain weight. When one thinks in terms of "rescue" the owner becomes a victim as well as the horse. Poor baby often isn't handled how a horse should be handled and trouble soon happens. My horse didn't know he was underweight so my mindset wasn't to feel sorry for him or tiptoe around him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Oldhorselady, I agree with you. I rescued my horses. Some were given to me, some I purhcased, young, scared skinny starved gonna go to the KILLER.. I saved them from that fate, There fore I rescued them. The previous Owners were not victims, the horses were victims, but treated like horses and fed correctly. I dont treat any of the recued dogs that have come up and different than any of my other dogs.. oh wait.. they were all rescued from going to the dog pound.. my bad..lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I did not say the previous owners were the victims. Often when people believe they have rescued a horse, they fail to handle the horse as they should. They often pussyfoot around these horses and before long the horse is causing them a lot of grief. This is how both become victims. When a horse doesn't get enough feed, he doesn't know he's skinny, he just knows that there are times when he's hungry. Does he appreciate the new owner who supplies more feed? Not really. He has more to eat, but he is reading the new owner and assessing how much he can boss her, and it's invariably women.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

guess I misread that.. treating a horse like it is a victim is wrong. 
They do know that , yes its getting fed , but if a person lets the horse walk over them then the horse will become rude . I do have one old 31 yr old , who dislikes me. I have not let him get away with being rude, but he bite, kick and strike me. He gets smacked for it, but it is a constant thing with him. Not to so much to anyone else, just me. Rotten old horse. He was that way from day two, I had to doctor him and he associates me with pain now. He had lots of issues when I got him. abcess after abcess, cuts etc. Lots of antibiotic shots.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I definately agree with Saddlebag in the fact that some people rescue horses with the intent of saving them on the emotional level. Where they go wrong is not understanding that they have to gain the respect of the horse....which is beyong some people's capabilities due to their soft personality. I am told that I am a VERY tolerant and patient, soft spoken person. HOWEVER, when it comes to getting business done, I get business done. When people see me interacting/training horses, they may think that I am not being firm because I am very quiet. However, the horse knows my firmness just with body language. There are times when I would have to get much firmer where people would see this and react like it is at that time that I am being firm only. When the reality is that I am always firm, just different levels....the person that doesn't understand that type of relationship with the horse wouldn't recognize that.

There have been people I have tried to teach this to and it just wasn't there thing and they just didn't understand what the heck I was talking about. It's like with anything, some people are better at certain things and not others. The problem is that the ones that don't get it and take in this 'poor' animal have taken in a very larger, dangerous animal that quickly sours and looses respect for the human making it even worse. It then becomes a vicious cycle.

Hopefully I explained this correctly....since I am not good at people communication.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I do want to add tbough.....it is ok to have the emotional lovey-dovey pookie-doo kissy relationship wooth your horse AFTER you have already establoshed boundries and respect with your horse. But onlu expectoing to have that respectful relationship by feeding treats and giving kisses wont work.


----------



## kellylee (Oct 29, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> My opinion is this:
> 
> If you got them from a legitimate shelter/rescue or paid nothing for them to get them out of a bad situation, they are typically "rescues."
> 
> ...


I think this post has sort of trailed off, but I found it while searching for the terms "rescue advice" and wanted to comment from the perspective of someone who has been around horse people enough recently to be put off by someone calling their horse a "rescue". 

I think of it exactly the way Nickleodeon put it. If I decide to pay an adoption fee to a legitimate rescue versus buying one from a barn/private owner, then maybe I've not rescued the horse (as it has already been rescued) but I am helping the rescue agency provide an open spot for a new rescue. While finding a horse that is suitable for me is priority number 1, if I had to choose between two equals - one a rescue and one a private horse - then I would choose the rescue simply to open up additional capacity for more.

This discussion was interesting to me. I have two dogs that I consider to be "adopted". I got them both from rescue organizations, and I was happy to pay a fee for both of them to pay for the care they had received so far. I will never buy a dog, I will always adopt. When people ask me what kind of dogs I have I always say mutts. Then the next question is did I adopt them and I usually say yes. I can't recall anyone asking if I rescued them. If someone did, I guess I would say no as they were both with fosters at the time and unlikely to end up at a kill shelter. But I am still happier with my decision to adopt vs. buy as my assumption is a dog for sale probably has some quality (breeding, training) that will make them attractive enough to easily have a home whereas an adoptive dog might not.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My boarders horse was walking all over her. Thankfully the horse wasn't mean, just didn't listen to her. One day I asked what she wanted from this horse. I want her to love me. I nearly gagged at her remark. Why does she desire love from a horse? Well, says I, you can love on the horse after she respects you and there seems to be a big shortage of that. One day soon after her horse nearly knocked her over just by paying attention to other horse and not her and got excited with their running. That was her epiphany.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> For me, if any money changes hands, you aren't rescuing that horse - you're buying it. If money was in play for a horse in terrible condition, you "upgraded" that horse.


Well in that case I did not "rescue" my haflinger Hattie as I paid £100 for her, but then again I would always pay something as it helps to make a proper legal purchase and get a receipt for proof of ownership. I have no doubt though that she may well have died if I had not bought her.:-|


----------

